# der 200€kampf (graka)



## vsitor (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss mich jetzt zwischen 2 Grafikkarten entscheiden, beide im selben Preisbereich (ca 200€). 

Anwendungen sind:
Premiere, Flash, Photoshop, Bryce sowie ab und an mal ein Spiel wie Command&Conquer / Ages of Mythology (beide Karten haben Dualscreen - ist wichtig)

Zu den Karten:
einmal hätte ich die *HIS ATI Radeon 9600XT ViVo 256 MB DDR RAM VGA,TV out, DVI*
zu sehen unter http://www5.primustronix.de/shop/in...roduct_code=GRA939&search_str=&sid=5646389186

und einmal die* MSI NX6600GT-TD128 (Retail, TV-Out, DVI)*zu sehen unter http://www1.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=J9XN03&#tecData

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen

danke !


----------



## greynox (10. Januar 2005)

Sei gegrüßt,
ich würde die 6600GT nehmen ich bin zwar ATI Fan aber diese Karte ist um einiges schneller   aber da ist die Frage hast du denn ein PCIexpress oder ein AGP 8x Board weil die 9600XT ist eine AGP8x Karte und die 6600GT eine PCIe.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## vsitor (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich habe ein ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
der hat kein PCI-express oder ? 
Kenne mich leider nicht gut aus, aber ich weiss das das board 8X AGP hat


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: der 200€kampf (graka)*

moin


Guckst du hier: http://www.asus.com/products/mb/socketa/a7n8x-d/overview.htm
und siehst kein PCI-Express!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## vsitor (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo und danke!

So ein Mist...
dann muss ich wohl zur HIS ATI Radeon 9600XT ViVo  greifen, was besseres gibts wohl kaum in der Preisklasse oder ?


----------



## greynox (10. Januar 2005)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
keine bange vsitor, die Karte  gibts bei alternate auch in der AGP variante aber aber leider ist sie 25€ teurer! Ich schlagen dir vor mal bei andern Onlineshops zu gucken oder bei Geizhals.net vorbeizuschauen und sie da eingeben und Preise vergleichen.


Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Paule (11. Januar 2005)

Wie ich sehe spielst du kaum (anspruchsvolle) Spiele, deshalb würde ich zur radeon 9600 tendieren.
Dann musst du dir halt überlegen, ob du dir eine gt6600 holst, welche lauter, wärmer und stromfressender ist, oder die radeon 9600, welche ziemlich leise ist, aber die 3d-Leistung auch nicht so gut ist.Es ist deine Entscheidung, was dir wichtiger ist.

MfG

Paule


----------



## TobGod (11. Januar 2005)

Wobei die 6600GT auch nur 128MB Speicher hat, wo die 9600XT mit 256MB bei Grafikprogrammen normal im Vorteil sein müsste.


----------



## vsitor (11. Januar 2005)

> Wobei die 6600GT auch nur 128MB Speicher hat, wo die 9600XT mit 256MB bei Grafikprogrammen normal im Vorteil sein müsste.


Also das ist der WICHTIGSTE punkt! 
Die 25 euro mehr macht garnichts wenn es mehr power gibt. 
Mir ist wichtig das ich flott arbeiten kann, ich bin wirklich kein anspruchsvoller Gamer (hab xbox zum zocken) und wenn ich mal zocke dann halt C&C oder Ages of Mythology usw.

Ich will nur mit 2 Screens arbeiten können (Musikprogramme) und Programme wie Bryce und Photoshop nutzen. Also, wenn die 256 MB besser sind zum arbeiten, dann lieber die.
Ist die denn aber wirklich besser zum arbeiten wegen der 256MB Speicher?

Mein System ist: Athlon 3000+ mit 1,5GB Ram

Ich will mit der Graka keinen Fehlgriff machen.

Vielen Dank übrigens für eure nette Hilfe, ich hab doch davon leider keine Ahnung und bin auf eure Meinungen angewiesen.
<---abhängig is


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2005)

Da Du nix aufwendig 3D-mäßiges machst....

Kann es  Dir egal sein, welche Karte mehr 3D-Power hat, die RAMse auf
der Karte geben Dir 0 Beschleunigung unter den Standard-Programmen.
Sie werden nur bei Textur und Vektor-Daten-Auslagerungen bei Spielen
benutzt. Also kannst Du beruhigt zur billigeren variante greifen. Da kämen
noch die AGP-6600 ohne GT in Frage, den SLI-Anschluß auf der GT wirst
Du eh nicht nutzen können. 

Viel wichtiger für Dich sollte die Qualität der Grafik-Ausgänge sein. Möchtest Du
2 mal DVI haben oder 2x analog 15pin. Ist die Auflösung beide Male höher als
1024*768 ? Dann wird die Luft nämlich schon ziemlich dünn und die preiswerten
Gra-Kas haben sich längst  disqualifiziert aufgrund ihrer schlechten Signalqualität auf
dem 2. VGA-Anschluß.

Es gibt nur eine Firma, die immer, und das seit Jahren, GraKas baut, die eine
1A-Qualität auf allen Anschlüssen bietet. Das ist Matrox. Leider ist deren 3D-Teil
ziemlich bescheiden, verglichen mit den NVidias und Atis.

Willst Du im normalen WinXP arbeiten,manchmal ein Spiel spielen, dessen 3D-Ansprüche
nicht so hoch sind. Dann Matrox Parhelia

mfg "icherzählzuviel" chmee


----------



## vsitor (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo und danke.
Mit der Parhelia hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt...
Allerdings sind 400€ schon bitter...

Früher war die G550 das einzige was ich nehmen konnte, aber heutzutage ist
quasi jede Card mit 2 Screens betreibbar.

Bei Age of Mythology kommen manchmal weisse Flecken, weil er die Texturen nicht darstellen kann. Die G550 hat auch nur 32mb, deshalb ist 25€ für etwas mehr speicher  der gt6600 nicht zu viel oder ?

Ich habe 2 x Analog-Monitore.
Was ist denn ein SLI-Anschluß ?

Danke


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2005)

Klar hat inzwischen fast jede GraKa 2 VGA-Anschlüsse, aber der 2. Anschluß wird 
aufgrund der Kosten mit einem schwächeren RAMDAC ausgestattet, welcher
spätestens bei 1280*1024, uU darunter, Ghostshadows wirft - und ich kann ein Lied
von singen, als der Chef meiner ehemaligen Bude Geld sparen wollte, und ich
auf dem 2. 21Zoller einfach mal ein UnterAllerSau-Bild hatte. PfuiBäh !

In dieser Preisklasse macht der 2. Ausgang nur Sinn wenn Du DVI oder die
Auflösung nicht höher 800*600 fährst. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, wohlgemerkt.

Der SLI-Anschluß ist eine kleine PIN-Reihe, womit Du 2 GraKas der gleichen Sorte
zusammenschliesst, und diese sich den Grafikaufbau teilen. Theoretische
Verdopplung der 3D-Performance ! Wie damals bei den Voodo3-Karten.
Klappt aber nicht bei AGP, weil niemand eine 2*AGP-Anbindung entwickelte.
Macht Sinn bei PCIe, die ersten MBoards sind auch schon raus...

Aber zu guter Letzt sei gesagt, die 6600-Karten sind schon ein Hammer.

mfg


----------

